# Smoked Jalapeno & Peach BBQ Sauce - Recipe & Q-View



## smokincanadian (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone, giving back for what you all have given to me.

I looked around here for a recipe for smoked jalapeno bbq sauce and could not find one, so a little research and a little innovation and voila!

Harvest time is coming, growing lots of vegetables, so I used some from my garden (tomatoes, thyme and of course the jalapeno's) for this BBQ sauce. Its pretty good right out of the pot, not too spicy, I wonder if that will change after the sauces sit 'canned' for a bit, but I think for the next one I make (researching tequila/mango/smoked jalapeno currently, getting ideas...) I will use more peppers.

So first the pics and then the recipe to follow

 

All the ingredients













IMG_0442.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






Forgot to include the peaches in the photo













IMG_0444.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






A cameo with all the ingredients in the pot













IMG_0445.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






And the pot without me in the photo













IMG_0447.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






Reached a boil













IMG_0450.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






Simmering













IMG_0454.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






Pureed













IMG_0473.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






And 'canned'













IMG_0476.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Sep 21, 2013






I yielded a little over One and a half litres here

I used:

Fourteen Jalapeno's I smoked for six hours with hickory wood (while I smoked some ribs)
Three fresh Peaches

Three Tomatoes
about four oz's tomato paste
One and a half cooking onions
Three cloves of garlic
Three sprigs of Thyme
Ninety ml of brown sugar
375ml of molasses

375ml apple cider

300ml amber ale

one tsp each of salt and pepper 

two tsp mustard powder

one and a half tsp each of cumin and paprika
two and a half tablespoons of worstershire

Chopped all things needing to be chopped (not the jalapeno's) and combined all in a pot.
Brought to a boil, then simmered for four hours.
Pureed it with a hand held blender, simmered after for another forty five minutes
Sterilized some jars, and canned.

Round one of bbq sauces complete.

Cheers!


----------



## bamafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Can you please sent a jar!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Saved and files away to try. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like a good recipe, thanks for sharing...JJ


----------



## smokincanadian (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ibbones (Sep 21, 2013)

OK, OK the sauces looks amazing but did anyone notice the wooden spoon sitting in the pot?  Totally cool.  Where did you find that?


----------



## olmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow! Looks and sounds amazing, gonna have to try it out thanks for posting!

P.S. Excellent choice of Red Amber Ale, Keith's is my favorite. Us Canadians know what's up when it comes to beer!


----------



## smokincanadian (Sep 21, 2013)

It was a gift ibbones, I have a pair of them.

If I could get Clancy's in Ontario Olmy I would have preferred to use that, but unfortunately its hard to come by (I'm a Moosehead guy) so the Keiths was second choice over other basic red ales.


----------



## ibbones (Sep 21, 2013)

SmokinCanadian said:


> It was a gift ibbones, I have a pair of them.


They are really cool.  My boys both play guitar and there are all kinds of guitar  paraphernalia here but no spoons.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2013)

I and a buddy spent 2 weeks Fishing in Canada. We stayed at Wester's Camp on Lac Du-cerf, about 90 miles north of Ottawa. The local beer distributor let us mix a case of anything we wanted. We tried a variety but drank MANY cases of Labatt's Blue. That was 33 years ago. Great memories and awesome Beer!...JJ


----------



## paradisebbq (May 22, 2015)

So I have made a variation of this three times now.  Thank you for the idea and the basis for the sauce I made.  I replace two of the jalapeños with habaneros use 8 peaches and use a lighter fruit based beer to compliment the peaches and offset a bit of the heat.  I'm making it again right now because I have friends coming in from out of town for the weekend and they begged that I make this.  Thanks again for a great idea!!!!


----------



## smokincanadian (May 23, 2015)

Very happy to hear, excellent, Cheers!


----------

